

Search visually with local startup Ziipa - ziipa
http://blogs.palmbeachpost.com/techtonic/local/search-visually-with-local-startup-ziipa/
Looking for the latest and greatest that Web 2.0 has to offer?  Then Ziipa is the place you need to go.  It’s a search engine that specializes in new tools and applications for Web 2.0 uses: social media, information portability, and interactivity.
======
pedalpete
'In barely two years of bootstrap operation, the startup has gone from nowhere
to averaging more than 10,000 visitors a month'.

Isn't that still nowhere? I guess we shouldn't consider the palm beach post as
a viable source for tech news.

